# MSP residency



## Boston664 (Jan 12, 2008)

Hey all,

Just have a quick question about MSP residency requirement. I know according to the website you need to establish MA residency prior to academy graduation. I recently moved from MA to RI for a new job, planning on taking the next test (I realize it will be quite a while before any movement comes of it). Is out of state residency considered negatively at all in the initial hiring process? For example will it hurt me as a candidate down the road? Obviously I'd have to move back if ever lucky enough to be selected which is no problem. Just wondering how it effects applicants trying to get on. Thanks for any input.


----------



## Mikey682 (May 2, 2002)

The past three classes have had trainees coming in from all over the country, and during the academy, I know of several that squared away a living space in the state once they were confident they weren't going anywhere. As long as you are honest about where you have lived/are living, I don't see why that would be a problem.


----------



## KEVDEMT (Feb 20, 2008)

i'll leave you to your delusions that where you live is going to matter.


----------



## Boston664 (Jan 12, 2008)

Thanks for the info!


----------



## midwatch (Jan 5, 2007)

KEVDEMT said:


> i'll leave you to your delusions that where you live is going to matter.


Of course where you live matters. If you didn't live at least part-time in Iraq or Afghanistan, you're screwed!


----------

